# Spouse Visa refused for UK



## rashmisb (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi , 

My Husband is a UK citizen and we got married on Aug -15th -2013 and applied for spouse visa on sept 3rd 2013 , but got my passport with a refusal for 3 reasons

1) Relationship requirement. - We had submitted marriage certificate , wedding and reception photos and my mobile bill which showed that we had been in contact. My husband wouldn't produce this bills as he used to call me using calling card. Most of the time he used to call me and we used to text in whatsapp

2) Financial Requirement - We had submitted my 6 months bank statement, my 6 months salary slip ,my husband's 6 months pay slip , his bank statement to which the salary is credited, his council tax bill, employment letter which stated his employment type (permanent) his length of employment and his annual gross which is around 34k pounds .

3) English requirement - I had submitted my engineering degree certificate .

Need help one these above things.

For relationship requirement - What more supporting documents I can submit? Can I submit the whatsapp communication . Do I need to submit any affidavit or a cover letter or a letter as to how I and my husband met. 
Please help me .

Financial Requirement : Apart from the above documents what more needs to be submitted. Does he have to show some min bank balance ?

English test : I have got the letter from NARICUK stating that my degree is considered comparable to British bachelor degree

My Concern is that they have not sent an email or called to ask for any extra documents. 

Do you think that I need to appeal or apply again , which is more faster.

Kindly advice.


----------



## Shingirayi Robson (Nov 18, 2013)

rashmisb said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My Husband is a UK citizen and we got married on Aug -15th -2013 and applied for spouse visa on sept 3rd 2013 , but got my passport with a refusal for 3 reasons
> 
> ...


Hi  I'm so sorry for your refusal. I am still waiting I know how stressful it is. Can you quote your refusal letter? Because the documents you handed in appear fine to me because that's what I handed in too; except I added emails worth 4 years for proof of relationship; though I AM NOT AN EXPERT. With regards to English requirement I think to put the matter to sleep just do one of the accepted English tests listed on the ukba website/ English requirement. I did IELTS. Please note I'm also a newbie. So just responding according to what I did


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello rashmi, viewing ur post i am a bit scared now about my outcome as i have been refused recently on these 3 basis and have applied fresh submitting the extra docs they have asked for. Previously it was all our fault for not submitting accomodation docs, original degrees and relationship evidences. Now these all r submitted, with my original masters degree even i have used the Naric cert, but i m in dilemma that all ur docs were fine then what they require more??? Have they not mentioned in the letter??


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh yes , now that u have been refused , its better to apply fresh then appeal (as per my opinion) and yes add as much as relationship evidences u have like as u mentioned whatsapp log and yes relationship history plus a cover letter will help a lot in satisfying them. Hope this time we go thru this smoothly- amen


----------



## rashmisb (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Juhi ..No they have not mentioned what all extra documents is required . Wanted to know one more thing , When u re-applied , did u get your TB test done again or you submitted the old one. 

Does my Husband has to show any bank balance ? and Last time I had not submitted the letter from UKNARIC , I got it done ..later.


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh that got me some relief, i thought u were declined even after submitting naric letter.
No we did submit the old TB cert as it will b valid for 6 months. Regarding bank balance i guess if u meet the minimum income threshold then only payslips and resp. Bank statements( latest)are only reqrequired. Hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## ppretty (Jun 13, 2013)

If your TB certificate is still valid use the same if not do another test....if you don't mind post the content list on this forum before you submit or if you want people to guide on the appeal post what you submitted with you application then some expert can advise you according. FYI...I was refused but with help from people here my re application was successful


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

They will only ask for more docs in an email if only one small thing is the reason you might be refused. I also think that practice, asking for extra docs, is becoming increasingly rare.

M


----------



## rashmisb (Nov 20, 2013)

Can you please tell me what all documents you submitted for relationship requirement.

I had submitted ,marriage certificate , wedding invitation , wedding and reception photos .


----------



## ppretty (Jun 13, 2013)

His telephone bills,a few emails exchanged over the time,pics including some with friends and family, flight details for our visits, hotel books.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

I think you should type the exact wording from the refusal to get the best possible advice.


----------



## rashmisb (Nov 20, 2013)

We have been communicating through whatsapp more than emails and he used call me using calling cards which not be displayed in the telephone bills.

Can I show some of the whatsapp communication ( which I can get a weeks history)


----------



## rashmisb (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi , this is what is there in the refusal letter.

Apart from a marriage certificate and wedding photographs you have produced no evidence that you and your sponsor continue to keep in touch and maintain a subsisting relationship. Given this lack of evidence I am not satisfied that you are in a genuine and subsisting relationship. I therefore am not satisfied your relationship with your sponsor is genuine and susbsisting or that you intend to live together permanently in the UK. I therefore refuse your application under paragraph EC-P.1.1(d) of appendix FM of the immigration Rules.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

You should maybe have added screen shots, that's what we did as our main communication was What's App and Skype in the last 6 months.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You got married in August 2013 and applied for a spouse visa in September.

How long had you been in a relationship prior to your marriage? What communication had you had during that relationship? How many times had you met etc etc.

If you only sent in the marriage certificate and little else the authorities might assume you had only met for the marriage ceremony.


----------



## rashmisb (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Crawford,

Ours for an arranged marriage as per hindu act, so met my husband in May - 2013, went out for couple of times and got engaged and got married in Aug -2013.
Most of the time we have been communicating in Whatsapp and he used to call with his calling card.
I have got one weeks chat history of whatsapp, 
Flight and hotel bookings of my surprise honeymoon trip to Maldives. 
Flight details of his visit to India in May and Aug
Recent Skype log
Letter from both of our parents about our marriage 
ANd photographs.

Do you think these would be sufficient ?

Also I read in the supporting docments pdf ..that I need to submit a letter from your employer on company headed paper – detailing your salary and the length of your employment, confirming that you have been given time off work, and stating whether this time off is paid or unpaid.

I am still working and planning to resign once I get my visa and not taking time off. So is it ok just to submit my employment letter or how should I communicate to the visa offcier. 
Can you please help me


----------



## rashmisb (Nov 20, 2013)

Also can you please help me what I need to fill in for the question 

How long do you intend to stay in the UK. this is for settlement visa. 
Need help which this question , don't want to be refused because of this .


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

The employment letter needs to be from the sponsor's employer, not the applicant. 

If the question about how long in the UK can be written in words put permanently.


----------



## harris35 (Mar 30, 2014)

hi 
i wanted to ask you how showed the communication via whats up as i use it with my partner everyday it would come in handy if i can submit it as my means of communications ???


----------



## Karra (Jun 6, 2013)

harris35 said:


> hi
> i wanted to ask you how showed the communication via whats up as i use it with my partner everyday it would come in handy if i can submit it as my means of communications ???


This is what I did.
Email your whatapp conversation to yourself. It will come as an attachment. Then take screen shot of some part of each month, then paste the screen shot on a word document. That's it. Print it and ready! I did the same with emails and skype. Good luck.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

You can screen shot what's app whilst you're using it, just make sure the date is visible and email to yourself to print. You could also print screen any communication via a pc then paste it to a word document. That way the ECO actually sees the application being used rather than just the text.


----------



## Sifedine (Apr 29, 2014)

*Settlement visa*

hi everyone,

i have been refused lately for my settlement visa back in algiers, and i received this news in april, the refusal was based on 2 payslips missing,a letter of employment, and me overstaying in UK. i have gathered all the missing papers,and my lawyer told me to not worry about the overstaying issue, so i appealed against the decision last week and i was wondering how long for the tribunal to take the 140 pounds from my wifes acc? is that a chance for the decision to be overturned by the ECM? and is it realy not an issue for overstaying in UK as it is a settlement visa i'm applying for? 

your advice will be much appriciated thank you.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Sifedine said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i have been refused lately for my settlement visa back in algiers, and i received this news in april, the refusal was based on 2 payslips missing,a letter of employment, and me overstaying in UK. i have gathered all the missing papers,and my lawyer told me to not worry about the overstaying issue, so i appealed against the decision last week and i was wondering how long for the tribunal to take the 140 pounds from my wifes acc? is that a chance for the decision to be overturned by the ECM? and is it realy not an issue for overstaying in UK as it is a settlement visa i'm applying for?
> 
> your advice will be much appriciated thank you.


Since you have a lawyer you should be directing all your questions or him or her. That is what you paying them for.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If it goes to the tribunal, reckon up to a year. If the ECM overturns, maybe a few months but that doesn't seem likely as you were correctly turned down.


----------



## Skyfall81 (May 1, 2014)

Joppa said:


> If it goes to the tribunal, reckon up to a year. If the ECM overturns, maybe a few months but that doesn't seem likely as you were correctly turned down.


Thanks for ur answer joppa,

I was indeed turned down correctly, for being carless with providing all the requriement, and overstaying in uk. And thats why i decided to apply from outiside the uk in the first place, starting fresh. but i was wondering if theres a chance for the ECM to overturn the decision if i provide all they asked for? Is that any cases simular to this that they been overturned, Thank u in advance


----------



## Skyfall81 (May 1, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Since you have a lawyer you should be directing all your questions or him or her. That is what you paying them for.


Hi, 

Thank u for ur answer tho, i have done so but sometimes solicitors dont give u the right or just do what they r payed for, whish is the procedure of appealing, no extra. Therefore i was seeking advice in this forum to get an answer. 

thank u for ur advice


----------



## Skyfall81 (May 1, 2014)

Shingirayi Robson said:


> Hi  I'm so sorry for your refusal. I am still waiting I know how stressful it is. Can you quote your refusal letter? Because the documents you handed in appear fine to me because that's what I handed in too; except I added emails worth 4 years for proof of relationship; though I AM NOT AN EXPERT. With regards to English requirement I think to put the matter to sleep just do one of the accepted English tests listed on the ukba website/ English requirement. I did IELTS. Please note I'm also a newbie. So just responding according to what I did


Hi there,

I am realy sorry for ur refusal tho, i am in the simular position and like u said, its pretty stressful the waiting time. I have read your comment and since u have been going through an appeal, which i have done my self last week, i was hoping u could tell me how long it took for the tribunal to widthdraw the money from your account as a fee for the hearing? 

Thank u in advance


----------

